# Self contained office space Kennington. Up to 6 desks plus storage. £230 a week inclusive



## ThePowerhouse (Sep 2, 2014)

5 minutes walk from Vauxhall, Kennington and Lambeth tube stations and 7 minute door-to-door bus to Waterloo, the Powerhouse is an architect designed modern office space with huge amounts of natural light; overlooking lovely gardens and minutes from great pubs, restaurants, cafes, supermarkets and public transport.

The office is ideal for small businesses looking for a dynamic, professional space without the expense or hassle of a long lease.

After a long stay our current office mates are moving on so we have a large separate office available, connected to our open plan shared area. The space currently has 4 regular desks in use plus a sofa and ample storage, this could be reconfigured for up to 6 desks without the sofa.

The main office space is shared by 6 friendly and professional small businesses spanning video production, interior design, fashion, photography, recruitment and e-commerce/technology development - we have regular social outings and share business ideas and connections.

We offer rolling monthly rental terms (or longer as desired), the office is secure and accessible 24/7 with keys and alarm fob. We can provide desks or you can bring your own, we provide power cables and internet hubs for wired connectivity.

Price is all inclusive of utilities; unlimited super fast broadband (with static IP); fresh coffee, tea and milk in our office kitchen which has fridge, microwave and plenty of storage.

If you are looking for something smaller, we have only two desks remaining in our open plan area, so get in quick!


----------



## Santino (Sep 2, 2014)

Are there any thinkspaces provided?


----------



## ThePowerhouse (Sep 2, 2014)

Santino said:


> Are there any thinkspaces provided?


Sorry but since I do not know what that is I am saying no


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2014)

do you provide the milk or is there a rolling policy where everyone takes turns buying the milk? Because I have a startup business trading in restoration era teatowels but am loathe to rent a space where the milk isn't 100% free and fair trade.


----------



## Santino (Sep 2, 2014)

How about chill zones?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2014)

hotdesks, what about them.


----------



## ThePowerhouse (Sep 2, 2014)

Santino said:


> How about chill zones?


No. No chill zones.


----------



## Santino (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there at least a facsimile machine?


----------



## ThePowerhouse (Sep 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> hotdesks, what about them.


No. This is an office space. Not a hotdesk space.


----------



## Santino (Sep 2, 2014)

Banda machine?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2014)

subscribes


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it wheelchair accessible?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2014)

*moved to the only forum where this kind of advertising is permitted


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2014)

Serious question: how many sq.ft. is it?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm sure glad it was designed by an architect instead of, say, a milkman.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 2, 2014)

What about almond milk?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 2, 2014)

nogojones said:


> What about almond milk?


It's better than soya in coffee.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm creating artisan toilet seats for my pop up boutique toilet business and need a space for my kiln and potters wheel.  Do you think it would fit?


----------



## ThePowerhouse (Sep 2, 2014)

editor said:


> *moved to the only forum where this kind of advertising is permitted


Thank you. I am new here so was unsure where to post.


----------



## ThePowerhouse (Sep 2, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Is it wheelchair accessible?


No, sorry.


----------



## ThePowerhouse (Sep 2, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Serious question: how many sq.ft. is it?


Not sure. But will try and measure later.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 2, 2014)

Santino said:


> How about chill zones?



yes, in winter


DotCommunist said:


> hotdesks, what about them.



yes, in summer


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 2, 2014)

Fake grass and table football?


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there a fridge full of trendy beer?


----------



## Supine (Sep 2, 2014)

Can we use it for a rave on saturday night?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 2, 2014)

Can I bring my quails?


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 2, 2014)

Supine said:


> Can we use it for a rave on saturday night?


  Sounds totally fucking Mexico....


----------



## Supine (Sep 2, 2014)

Well futile


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 2, 2014)

How many people work in the building? 

Could turn it into a pop up sandwich shop.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi everyone. In case you missed it, this thread is in the Brixton Noticeboard forum.


----------



## ThePowerhouse (Sep 4, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Serious question: how many sq.ft. is it?


Hi - it is approx 190


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 18, 2014)

ThePowerhouse said:


> No, sorry.


Out of interest, why not?


----------

